# [App][Tasker Plugin] Secure Settings - Updated 8/31/11



## intangibleDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have released a *free* Locale/Tasker plugin to the market for Android 2.2+.

Version v1.1.0 now available on the Android Market! Please update :smile3:

It allows users to:

Toggle the Keyguard
Lock the device
Set or reset the device's password/pin
Run any linux command (with/without root)
Tasker users can store command output info in user defined Tasker variables
Wake the device

For root users: 

Enable/disable Wireless ADB

If you choose to, root users can install the Secure Settings Helper. It allows users to:

Enable/disable ADB
Enable/disable GPS (useful for 2.3+)
Enable/disable Pattern lock screen
Change device input methods (switch soft keyboards without the prompt)
Enable/disable "Use Wireless Networks" option for location awareness

I hope you enjoy

*Download Here*

Explanation of Permissions:

Device Administrator Access - Required if you wish to lock the device or set/reset the password
Storage Access - Required for the Run Command function to write to the SD Card
Full Network Access - Required to download and check for updates for the Helper application
System Tools - Required for the Keyguard and Wake Lock functionality
Root Access - Required if you wish to install the Helper or run privileged commands from the Run Command function
Wifi Access - Required to determine if Wifi is enabled for the Wireless ADB function


----------



## eiraku (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice, hopefully it can help with toggling EDGE/3G in the future.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"eiraku said:


> Very nice, hopefully it can help with toggling EDGE/3G in the future.


What, going into settings is to difficult for you? Lol. J/k. Props to the op for the app, keep it up!

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## eiraku (Aug 26, 2011)

sonami said:


> What, going into settings is to difficult for you? Lol. J/k. Props to the op for the app, keep it up!
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Nope, just that auto is always a better option lol.


----------



## intangibleDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

Bump for v1.1.0 market update


----------

